# Living in Valencia?



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm considering the possibility of moving to Valencia later this year. I have lived there before and studied Spanish, so know the city well and really like it. I was considering going over for a few months with the aim of getting my Spanish up to Advanced/Proficiency level and possibly taking the DELE exam. 

My plan is still extremely vague, but I was thinking of renting an AirBnB studio/small apartment for a few months while I study Spanish (alone, with a private teacher or at an academy) and do some freelance writing work (I do this on the side here in England). I would obviously not be well off, but hope I could at least pay for my rent and food through the freelance work. 

If this went well, I was thinking of possibly staying in Valencia for a while. Obviously this would be more complicated as I'd have to register officially and find some proper work/register as a freelancer there (and I know this is complicated and expensive).

Is this a crazy plan? I'm 30, female and single, and would like a few months to think where my life is going.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

It sounds like a great plan to me, if you can afford it and you aren't giving up the job of a lifetime to come here. The fact that you have already lived here for a while before and experienced the place warts n all, you have no ties and have a chance to support yourself, to me it's a no brainier.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Helenameva said:


> It sounds like a great plan to me, if you can afford it and you aren't giving up the job of a lifetime to come here. The fact that you have already lived here for a while before and experienced the place warts n all, you have no ties and have a chance to support yourself, to me it's a no brainier.


Well I originally decided to leave Valencia after my initial intensive Spanish course because I thought I should get a 'proper' job in London with a pension and all that, but the reality is that it's such an uphill struggle. As a single person, living alone in a studio/one-bed is out of the question, so I'm living in a house share with strangers, which I never thought I'd still be doing at 30. I spend almost all my money just surviving and all my time working/commuting and have no time/money to do anything in London. I hardly ever see my friends because it takes forever to get around the city and everyone is knackered all the time. And I haven't managed to find a permanent job, so have little security. 

The only thing I'd worry about is what would happen after those first few months - living in Valencia and not earning much would deplete the little I have saved and then I'd be back to square one. I would really like to have the option of staying longer, but it seems that there's no way to do that without either registering as autonomo in Spain or working for a Spanish employer (e.g. a language school).


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

If the only thing that made you leave Valencia hasn't worked out, why not come back? I presume you were happy here? 

Personally I don't see the point in being part of the rat race if it gets you down that much. You have no ties there, so do something else that should make you happier, if it doesn't work out, at least you gave it a go while you could. 

Of course, the job prospects here are pretty dire and that will be a worry. And the paperwork is a real pain, but far from impossible with a bit of help from the kind folk on this forum or other people you meet when you are here. You already have a good level of Spanish which is a big plus. And a potential income that isn't reliant on the Spanish job market.

I think you know already what you want to do but you are nervous, which is understandable, but it's your life and your decision. Good luck and keep posting if you want any advice.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Helenameva said:


> If the only thing that made you leave Valencia hasn't worked out, why not come back? I presume you were happy here?
> 
> Personally I don't see the point in being part of the rat race if it gets you down that much. You have no ties there, so do something else that should make you happier, if it doesn't work out, at least you gave it a go while you could.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was happy there on the whole. I felt like Valencia ticked all the boxes - near the coast, near the countryside, beautiful old town, trendy 'young' areas, modern shopping areas, walkable, affordable rent/food...I found it way less stressful than London. I think the worst part of the 'rat race' is that I'm not even earning a lot - I get up at 6am to go to work and get home at 8pm after a long commute and I don't even have savings or disposable income to show for it. 

Yes, it is great to have potential freelance income. From what I'm reading here, it seems to be the ideal way to live in Spain, although having to be 'autonomo' there seems like a nightmare! 

Do you think being fluent in Spanish would help at all in possibly finding work there? What about a social life? I'd be going alone and don't really know anyone bar a few acquaintances. It seems that a lot of Spanish people stick with their own group of friends...I'd be worried they'd find me odd for moving there alone or that it would just be hard to meet people?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not autonomo so can't talk from any personal experience. To me, the nightmare part is how much it costs, the actual setting up and running seems fairly straightforward, especially with a gestor on board, who all seem to charge modest fees for the service they provide.

Speaking Spanish has to be an advantage when coupled with the fact you are a native English speaker. From my own experience, people have been very friendly, if nothing else to practise their English. I'm not a very outgoing person by nature but I haven't found it very hard to meet new friends and do new things. I guess if you come here and stay in every night and keep yourself to yourself you will struggle, but smile and say hello to your neighbours and people on the street and in shops and it doesn't take long to acquire acquaintances. I helped out at the local English conversation class when I first came. I got to meet half a dozen locals through that, who introduced me to their friends, and so on and so on. I'm also now good friends with the English teacher, who got me a spot on the local TV channel, which in turn has got me a part in the latest Hollywood blockbuster 'Confessions of an Expat'. Okay, I made the Hollywood bit up, but the rest is true and just an example of how things can happen if you're feeling positive and stick your neck out a bit.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

_As a single person, living alone in a studio/one-bed is out of the question, so I'm living in a house share with strangers, which I never thought I'd still be doing at 30. I spend almost all my money just surviving and all my time working/commuting and have no time/money to do anything in London._

Whilst Helenameva has been supportive, the question has to be asked why do you think it will be different in Spain? You will have to pay a deposit if you find suitable accommodation and maybe a finders fee, You will need to have private health insurance on board and then you will need to decide whether you live under or above the radar. Cash in hand might work for a while but eventually you will have to be legal. The two things in your favour are your Spanish and the fact that you are not living in a capital city (and an expensive one at that) so costs should be lower. If youre willing to take on all the bureaucracy (and don't forget it seems to cost money whatever you have to do) then go for it but if it's a lifestyle change you want at lower cost, then why not try another city in the UK?


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Calas felices said:


> _As a single person, living alone in a studio/one-bed is out of the question, so I'm living in a house share with strangers, which I never thought I'd still be doing at 30. I spend almost all my money just surviving and all my time working/commuting and have no time/money to do anything in London._
> 
> Whilst Helenameva has been supportive, the question has to be asked why do you think it will be different in Spain? You will have to pay a deposit if you find suitable accommodation and maybe a finders fee, You will need to have private health insurance on board and then you will need to decide whether you live under or above the radar. Cash in hand might work for a while but eventually you will have to be legal. The two things in your favour are your Spanish and the fact that you are not living in a capital city (and an expensive one at that) so costs should be lower. If youre willing to take on all the bureaucracy (and don't forget it seems to cost money whatever you have to do) then go for it but if it's a lifestyle change you want at lower cost, then why not try another city in the UK?


Because rent in Spain is far, far cheaper. A week's rent here is more than a month's rent there, which makes an enormous difference if you're doing location independent work. I could afford a studio or a one-bed for the same or less than I pay here for a room with a single bed in a houseshare. I don't really want to go elsewhere in the UK at the moment - I'm in London because this is where my current job, friends and hobbies are. If I leave that stuff behind, it doesn't make too much difference whether I go to Valencia or Manchester really - I'd have to start over either way. Plus, the idea of being in Spain is to get plenty of intensive practice for my DELE exam. 

Obviously the issue is what would happen if I wanted to stay in the long term - registering as autonomo in Spain is less than ideal, as is working in Spain in a language school or something like that. My idea is to go initially simply as a tourist for 2-3 months, renting an AirBnB and concentrating on my Spanish and then maybe thinking about my next step from there. :/


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

When you get older and look back the things you regret are the ones you didn't do. Why not just try it and see and then make plans once you've done the first couple of months. If it doesn't work out you can go back and put it down to experience and you'll have probably made some new friends to stay in touch with.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the advice so far!

I have a question...I will need a smartphone while in Spain due to being freelance and having clients emailing/calling. Here in the UK, I use giffgaff and pay £12 a month for a package (it's sort of between PAYG and contract), which is a really good deal, as I can cancel the package at any time with no penalty. Is there something similar in Spain? I really don't want to sign a contract if I might only end up staying a few months!


----------



## Michaelc2015 (Jul 17, 2015)

stefig said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm considering the possibility of moving to Valencia later this year. I have lived there before and studied Spanish, so know the city well and really like it. I was considering going over for a few months with the aim of getting my Spanish up to Advanced/Proficiency level and possibly taking the DELE exam.
> 
> ...


Hi stef I think we are think if of doing the same. I'm looking at around mid August for it. If you want to get in touch and have a chat let me know . I'm 28 and single so similar age and situation also x


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

As long as you stay away from the big providers you can find mobile phone services that allow you to cancel whenever you want. Have a look at Masmovil, Pepephone, Tuenti and Simly, for instance.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

stefig said:


> Thanks for the advice so far!
> 
> I have a question...I will need a smartphone while in Spain due to being freelance and having clients emailing/calling. Here in the UK, I use giffgaff and pay £12 a month for a package (it's sort of between PAYG and contract), which is a really good deal, as I can cancel the package at any time with no penalty. Is there something similar in Spain? I really don't want to sign a contract if I might only end up staying a few months!


I'm using 3 PAYG from the UK and it works perfectly and there is no roaming charge. I pay £15 per month for unlimited data and they haven't complained yet


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks guys. Really happy to find out there are options for my phone over there. I was also wondering what happens regarding healthcare - I know I can get emergency treatment with my E111, what about walk-in clinics etc for more minor issues?


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I pay just over 40 Euros per month for Sanitas cover (other options are available). While the public system is good, unless you have a Spanish employment contract (which normally contributes to the seguridad social fund) or go through the small rigmorole of the convenio especial (which gives you full cover but you have to pay full price for prescription drugs).

With Sanitas I can see a GP or even go straight to a specialist, book the appointment on my iPad - and it costs me about 12 Euros of copay. As much as I'm no fan of a private system and the bureaucracy, rationing and the lack of continuity it normally provides when you're critically ill, it meets my needs just fine at the moment and compared to a bloated American-style model, provides good value for money. 

I'm hoping to register on the convenio especial to access the public system later this year. Note I live in Spain full time (tax resident) but am employed by a UK company. 

I think your decision may be influenced by just how long you intend to hang around. One of the other problems with the private system is that for some procedures you have to be covered for X number of months before you can claim - i.e. to stop people receiving 'premium' treatment for major conditions after just a month of contributions. But for routine GP appointments, blood tests etc - Sanitas have been really convenient for me.


----------

